# Nexus 4 specs



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Your welcome



> •Android 4.2
> •4.7″, 1280×768 LCD screen
> •1.5GHz Snapdragon S4 processor
> •8 megapixel camera
> ...









































> LG Nexus 4 (E960): Quad-core APQ8064 @1.5GHz, 4.7"@1280x768, 2GB/16GB(8GB), 8MP/1.3MP, JB MR1, 2100mAh, 9.1mm, 139g


----------



## jumpmanjay (Jun 7, 2012)

No lte, no care


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

Only 8GB of storage????? Wow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

there is supposed to be 8gb and 16gb models... of course it's the carriers discretion which they will carry. but Google will have both available directly through the play store.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I get Google wants it to be GSM so it's open to go to the carrier of your choice (to an extent) but they are making a huge mistake with no LTE IMO.

Also if you are buying one of these phones I hope you weren't one of those laughing at poor iPhone 4S owners who "didn't have LTE in 2011?!?!" lol as you will now be them but towards the end of 2012.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

WOW. Only 8 gig (possibly 16) storage and no LTE. How can this satisfy someone who wants a nexus device. I just don't get it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Can't wait to get this! I don't care about LTE... Already switched from vzw to tmobile
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doc Cause (Aug 29, 2012)

Hopefully the us version will come with the same specs plus 32gb of storeage and lte support. 8gb is simply not enough for "a developers phone." 5 nandroid backups and a few apps and you're maxed out. Goodluck holding music and video on top of that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Doc Cause said:


> Hopefully the us version will come with the same specs plus 32gb of storeage and lte support. 8gb is simply not enough for "a developers phone." 5 nandroid backups and a few apps and you're maxed out. Goodluck holding music and video on top of that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Why would developers want nandroids? They aren't exactly running other ROMs. I'm also pretty sure the Nexus line was made for app devs to be able to test their apps and create apps on a stock Android device that meets the system requirements made by Google. Also they are pushing their cloud storage services.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Why would developers want nandroids? They aren't exactly running other ROMs. I'm also pretty sure the Nexus line was made for app devs to be able to test their apps and create apps on a stock Android device that meets the system requirements made by Google. Also they are pushing their cloud storage services.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

With Google pushing cloud services, we are the losers. With the majority of people not having unlimited data, how can we hope to use the cloud when we have to limit what we use?


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

ROM_Ulan said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> With Google pushing cloud services, we are the losers. With the majority of people not having unlimited data, how can we hope to use the cloud when we have to limit what we use?


Well put. Even though I have unlimited data most do not and it appears they will not. Cloud storage only makes sense to the few not the many.


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jul 22, 2011)

LCD screen??? Uhhmmmmm no thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

bdubs4200 said:


> LCD screen??? Uhhmmmmm no thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not even SLCD2?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

No LCD is going to overcome the shortcomings of LCD, which is mainly light bleed.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

rooted said:


> Well put. Even though I have unlimited data most do not and it appears they will not. Cloud storage only makes sense to the few not the many.


There's always WiFi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> There's always WiFi.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Most ISP's do not provide unlimited data.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

So, what are the chances it comes to verizon? I know this is just the gsm model, but Verizon needs this!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> There's always WiFi.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Doesn't do good on airplanes, on the road or at work if there is no wifi and you want to watch a movie or listen to music and play some hd games.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its coming in 8gb and 16gb we know that.


----------



## giant22000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bring on the LCD!!! No more SAMOLED burn in!!! I love SAMOLED screens and the beautiful color contrasts that it produces, but I have OCD when it comes to screen burn in... Plus, I feel it's sort of a trade off. The LCD's to produce a much sharper picture.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

From the available details I'd have to say.....


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

giant22000 said:


> Bring on the LCD!!! No more SAMOLED burn in!!! I love SAMOLED screens and the beautiful color contrasts that it produces, but I have OCD when it comes to screen burn in... Plus, I feel it's sort of a trade off. The LCD's to produce a much sharper picture.


Hell yeah hated the burn in on my vzw nexus... Drove me nuts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

All you need to know about the Nexus 4


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

4.2 looks cool, but aosp will be released before too long  I just don't see not having LTE as a solution to bad battery life.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Barf said:


> 4.2 looks cool, but aosp will be released before too long  I just don't see not having LTE as a solution to bad battery life.


No LTE is about timely updates, or at least this is what Google will have you believe.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

rooted said:


> No LTE is about timely updates, or at least this is what Google will have you believe.


Nope, not entirely.

http://www.androidauthority.com/nexus-4-features-no-4g-lte-support-google-sort-of-explains-why-126815/


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Play store nexus supports hspa42 yes!

http://www.tmonews.com/2012/10/t-mobile-confirms-nexus-4-hspa-42mbps-connectivity/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

everything about it on the Play Store now:
https://play.google....180XzE2Z2IiXQ..

The 8GB model is really cheap for a brand new non-contract phone.


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

[sup]i kinda want the new Nexus but I'm on Verizon with unlimited data and I can't justify using my phone the way I do (currently from oct 19th through today I've used approximately 3.4gb of data) and being capped. I do however, wish I had a phone with better radios, and battery life. both have been shit since I've been on JB regardless of what Rom/kernel combo I use. sometimes I wish I could justify going back to ICS...[/sup]


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

automaddux said:


> [sup]i kinda want the new Nexus but I'm on Verizon with unlimited data and I can't justify using my phone the way I do (currently from oct 19th through today I've used approximately 3.4gb of data) and being capped. I do however, wish I had a phone with better radios, and battery life. both have been shit since I've been on JB regardless of what Rom/kernel combo I use. sometimes I wish I could justify going back to ICS...[/sup]


If your battery life and reception are shit, what's to justify? If you want the reception you had on ICS, just flash ICS radios....


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

Barf said:


> If your battery life and reception are shit, what's to justify? If you want the reception you had on ICS, just flash ICS radios....


I guess I assumed it wouldn't work for some reason I might try that out.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

So if I did a back up and had some pictures, apps, and a movie......my phone would be filled. Remember the OS takes up space. This is turning me right away and the fact that the gnex will get every feature except the phone specific ones like wireless charging and all that.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> So if I did a back up and had some pictures, apps, and a movie......my phone would be filled. Remember the OS takes up space. This is turning me right away and the fact that the gnex will get every feature except the phone specific ones like wireless charging and all that.
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


Yeah wireless charging is cool and all but ultimately what's the big deal? It's not like you can carry it with you while charging lol. Yes a cord isn't plugged into the phone but the phone still is sitting where the charger is to charge. That's a meh feature and just something that will cost another $50ish I'm sure.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah wireless charging is cool and all but ultimately what's the big deal? It's not like you can carry it with you while charging lol. Yes a cord isn't plugged into the phone but the phone still is sitting where the charger is to charge. That's a meh feature and just something that will cost another $50ish I'm sure.


I agree. Wireless charging is far from a "selling point" for me.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I agree. Wireless charging is far from a "selling point" for me.


Wonder how long it will take for Google to make this available anyway.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Barf said:


> I agree. Wireless charging is far from a "selling point" for me.


Yeah it's more of a "hey check out what I can do" "feature."


----------



## xboxfanj (Sep 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Doesn't do good on airplanes, on the road or at work if there is no wifi and you want to watch a movie or listen to music and play some hd games.


many flights have inflight wifi and you won't have any cell service 5000 feet in the air either...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

xboxfanj said:


> many flights have inflight wifi and you won't have any cell service 5000 feet in the air either...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


I had Sprint service my last flight and I assure you I had service while over land.


----------



## Reggieb (Jun 7, 2011)

automaddux said:


> [sup]i kinda want the new Nexus but I'm on Verizon with unlimited data and I can't justify using my phone the way I do (currently from oct 19th through today I've used approximately 3.4gb of data) and being capped. I do however, wish I had a phone with better radios, and battery life. both have been shit since I've been on JB regardless of what Rom/kernel combo I use. sometimes I wish I could justify going back to ICS...[/sup]


I am in a similar boat. Except I _really _want it, and I have used 3.2gb since October 27th. Because my DSL which I share with my neighbors is often slower than tethering. Of course, for $30/month on T-Mobile, I can save enough to switch to better cable and not spend more money. So I am tempted to do just that. Then I would use wifi when at home and at work.

I can do without external storage on a phone. I would want more on the tablet. Especially since my way of getting data to the tablet, is through...tethering! So I need to not be forced to use a limited data plan, as has been pointed out, to leverage cloud storage. Yet, I also want the Nexus 10. Decisions decisions.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

I like the inductive charging, since I have an HP touchstone and touchpad, I figure that should work for the Nexus 4 as well. It does make charging a whole lot more convenient and less fret over damaging the micro usb port. the IPS+ display is very nice, they've come a long way with color clarity on IPS type screens. Which I would rather have the Sharp AVS display which seems light years ahead like the one on the HTC Butterfly, MI-Two or Meizu M9. Which gets 440 ppi on 4.3" and larger screens. But yields 326 like the retina display on a 3.5" screen. the 16 gb compacity doesn't bother me, I've converted to using cloud space now plus I only keep about 8 gb of music on my phone anyway. Just need some extra space for pics and rom backups and I'm good. 
But most likely by the time I'm able to get one hopefully something better will be out anyway which is 4 months from now. If google sticks to what they were saying then hopefully we will see some more Nexus phones this year from other manufacturers.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

rooted said:


> I had Sprint service my last flight and I assure you I had service while over land.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Barf said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Think back to when 9/11 happened, remember all the calls made to the passengers families....


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

rooted said:


> Think back to when 9/11 happened, remember all the calls made to the passengers families....


I'm pretty sure most of those calls were made from the on plane phones. Or at low altitudes.


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Non removable battery. Only 8 or 16gig models(still no removable storage WTF are they thinking?). No LTE model.

This thing is as big a POS as the nexus 7 tablet. Except it will probably look better made.

The ooohed and ahhed us with great devices for a couple yrs and now pretty much everything that is coming out is crap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Barf said:


> I'm pretty sure most of those calls were made from the on plane phones. Or at low altitudes.


They were predominantly made between 20000 to 35000 feet and on the passengers mobile devices.

A phone will work at cruising altitude and speed.

http://www.911myths.com/html/mobiles_at_altitude.html


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Getsome122 said:


> Non removable battery. Only 8 or 16gig models(still no removable storage WTF are they thinking?). No LTE model.
> 
> This thing is as big a POS as the nexus 7 tablet. Except it will probably look better made.
> 
> ...


The non-removable battery is a negative, no sd card card is because the average user has issues actually finding their data (I have seen this occur over and over on forums and in my previous job).

The device should have a micro SD with no card installed upon purchase, there will still be issues but fewer and further between.


----------



## paradoxical3 (Aug 11, 2012)

rooted said:


> They were predominantly made between 20000 to 35000 feet and on the passengers mobile devices.
> 
> A phone will work at cruising altitude and speed.
> 
> http://www.911myths....t_altitude.html


Verizon phones absolutely do not work at cruising speed. I've tried countless times on 10+ phones. They work during ascent and descent, but very briefly.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

paradoxical3 said:


> Verizon phones absolutely do not work at cruising speed. I've tried countless times on 10+ phones. They work during ascent and descent, but very briefly.


I stated I was on a Sprint device at the time.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

rooted said:


> They were predominantly made between 20000 to 35000 feet and on the passengers mobile devices.
> 
> A phone will work at cruising altitude and speed.
> 
> http://www.911myths.com/html/mobiles_at_altitude.html


Your evidence comes from a site called 911myths, so jog on. The evidence actually admitted to trial as truth claims that " Passengers and crew began making phone calls to officials and family members starting at 09:30 using GTE airphones and mobile phones. Altogether, the passengers and crew made 35 airphone calls and two cell phone calls from the flight.[41] Ten passengers and two crew members were able to successfully connect, providing information to family, friends, and others on the ground.[23] " So stop trying to use conspiracy 9/11 sites as evidence. And accept that you know not what you are talking about. Sorry for the off topic rant but someone who tries to justify their bs point using 9/11 needs to be handled.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Barf said:


> Your evidence comes from a site called 911myths, so jog on. The evidence actually admitted to trial as truth claims that " Passengers and crew began making phone calls to officials and family members starting at 09:30 using GTE airphones and mobile phones. Altogether, the passengers and crew made 35 airphone calls and two cell phone calls from the flight.[41] Ten passengers and two crew members were able to successfully connect, providing information to family, friends, and others on the ground.[23] " So stop trying to use conspiracy 9/11 sites as evidence. And accept that you know not what you are talking about. Sorry for the off topic rant but someone who tries to justify their bs point using 9/11 needs to be handled.


I stated a fact that you argued against. The 9/11 site was just a link.

I had a signal from Ft. Myers upon reaching altitude I lost signal over water and disregarded it. When I hit land again near the top of Florida I looked again and once again had signal, I landed in Atlanta and changed planes for Memphis, some time during the flight to Memphis I checked and had a signal. I never tried to call or text anyone, I had a signal.

Your argument is moot, certain devices on certain networks can receive a signal. A tower can transmit approximately 10 miles, a jet cruises at about 6 miles.

You can jog, run, or walk on because only my wife can "handle" me.


----------



## theonlycosmic (Feb 1, 2012)

rooted said:


> I stated a fact that you argued against. The 9/11 site was just a link.
> 
> I had a signal from Ft. Myers upon reaching altitude I lost signal over water and disregarded it. When I hit land again near the top of Florida I looked again and once again had signal, I landed in Atlanta and changed planes for Memphis, some time during the flight to Memphis I checked and had a signal. I never tried to call or text anyone, I had a signal.
> 
> ...


Really? If you guys are going to argue about something at least argue about something less boring. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theonlycosmic (Feb 1, 2012)

Getsome122 said:


> Non removable battery. Only 8 or 16gig models(still no removable storage WTF are they thinking?). No LTE model.
> 
> This thing is as big a POS as the nexus 7 tablet. Except it will probably look better made.
> 
> ...


Umm have you seen the specs list? Wireless charging, best processor out, 2 gigs of ram, extremely awesome screen, excellent battery, and it is a nexus with 4.2. Enough bxtching about the stupid storage space. 16 gigs is plenty enough, unless you are carrying like 1,000 songs and like 10 movies. (that is an estimate don't quote me.) If so then sync Google music to the cloud. How is this even close to a "POS"???

/endrant

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

theonlycosmic said:


> Umm have you seen the specs list? Wireless charging, best processor out, 2 gigs of ram, extremely awesome screen, excellent battery, and it is a nexus with 4.2. Enough fxcking bxtching about the stupid storage space. 16 gigs is plenty enough, unless you are carrying around 1,000 songs and like 10 movies, then sync Google music to the cloud.(that is an estimate don't quote me.) How is this even close to a "POS"???
> 
> /endrant
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It would have sweetened the deal if it had removable storage, Google would have had much more difficulty selling it in two storage configurations with any expandability. I was against this device but it is easily worth the price of admission.

I'm curious about what the 3.x.x based kernel brings to the table.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

theme of thread: people take a phone wayyy too serious.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Just gotta say to all the people crying foul over the storage space. First off, not everyone is going to have a ton of backed up roms. You can tell that the desire with this phone isn't to root/rom it, it's to develop apps. That's what they mean by developer phone. It's meant to show what direction Google wants to see the rest of the Android phones move in, and to provide app developers with the latest Android updates to make completely sure their stuff works. It's also made easy to root so that those developers can get in and make sure the hidden stuff is all right too.

Now, for those of you who are dead set on having space for your roms and your backups and all that fun stuff I have an easy solution for you. OTG cables. I got one for my Nexus 7 for like... $3, and just so I could play around with a keyboard and mouse I have and hopefully find a wired 360 controller to try out with some games. But if you are rooted you can also use one to access expandable storage. You can get one of those and save your backups/music/movies to an SD card through the OTG cable. Problem solved!

No LTE, I'm with Verizon right now and I don't get LTE where I live. I get the OMG IT'S TEH STONE AGE 3G and honestly... when I have gone out of town to where 3G is I haven't noticed a difference. 3G is plenty enough to get by with.

The battery... yeah, it sucks about that. But honestly, that's the direction things are going. Hopefully this battery will surprise us. Worst case I did read one review where someone took it apart and after you unscrew it and open it up the battery actually isn't that hard to take out. Takes a bit more work than pop the back cover off, but you CAN remove it and put in a new one if need be.

The biggest hurdle for this phone is going to be the whole LTE/CDMA thing, and honestly I really do hope that there is enough desire for this to give T-Mobile a boost. As the only GSM carrier that is sticking with unlimited data they are sitting in the sweetest spot to get people ditching Verizon. They are already making the smartest move in offering the phone right off the bat. It would honestly make my day if the Nexus 4 ended up playing a big role in T-Mobile kicking things up and adding some heat to the other carriers.


----------



## ixobelle (Dec 7, 2011)

WHAT HE SAID


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

theonlycosmic said:


> Umm have you seen the specs list? Wireless charging, best processor out, 2 gigs of ram, extremely awesome screen, excellent battery, and it is a nexus with 4.2. Enough bxtching about the stupid storage space. 16 gigs is plenty enough, unless you are carrying like 1,000 songs and like 10 movies. (that is an estimate don't quote me.) If so then sync Google music to the cloud. How is this even close to a "POS"???
> 
> /endrant
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


For those of us who use our phone for business as well as the rest of life 16 gigs will be full in no time. I have had to dump things off my gnex more than once to keep it from being full.

Wireless charging- don't care about it.

I am at work sometimes 16 hrs in a day and don't have time to drop my phone to charge. I have bigger batteries for my gnex than what come in the nexus 4 and kill two of them in a work day. I need to swap batteries and not have down time. And that quad core processor and screen are gonna eat up that little battery they put in there. I give it till day two when people will be posting about how lousy the battery life is.
And while cloud is like 'the coolest thing and ohhh I just gotta have it'. Yeah I want my stuff on my phone and not dependant on streaming or downloading crap back to my phone all the time.
So yes for me and my needs the Nexus 4 I consider a good phone for a kid but not for someone who actually uses it for a wide variety of things other than music movies and texts.
And unfortunately due to the clueless masses more and more of the devices coming out are falling into the same category.
We all have our opinions and that is mine. Don't really give a crap if you like it I posted it just like everyone else. So deal with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Getsome122 said:


> For those of us who use our phone for business as well as the rest of life 16 gigs will be full in no time. I have had to dump things off my gnex more than once to keep it from being full.
> 
> Wireless charging- don't care about it.
> 
> ...


The Nexus 4 CPU is more energy efficient than the CPU in the Galaxy Nexus, how much remains to be seen.

I don't understand the hatred for the device but each person has every right to voice their opinion.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

My D1 is the best phone out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> My D1 is the best phone out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lol, sent from a Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> theme of thread: people take a phone wayyy too serious.


eff you man! My phone is way better than yours!!! lol


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> eff you man! My phone is way better than yours!!! lol


my phone is way better because its mine and i chose it. Which in turn makes me more intelligent, better looking, and my peanor bigger. Pretty sure thats how this all works from what i gather from every phone opinion/argument thread in existence.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> my phone is way better because its mine and i chose it. Which in turn makes me more intelligent, better looking, and my peanor bigger. Pretty sure thats how this all works from what i gather from every phone opinion/argument thread in existence.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sounds about right to me! (Mine is the best anyways.)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

srsly guise mi fone is beter.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I rock a Thunderbolt em effers

it's the best phone ever and that's just science and you can't argue with goddamn _science_


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I rock a Thunderbolt em effers
> 
> it's the best phone ever and that's just science and you can't argue with goddamn _science_


Let's slam my OG Droid against your Thunderbolt and see who wins.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Great scot! Don't do it! That could cause an explosion of 1.21 giggawats! The explosion could send you both hurtling through time!


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

rooted said:


> Great scot! Don't do it! That could cause an explosion of 1.21 giggawats! The explosion could send you both hurtling through time!


...and that is where Nokia's come from


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> Great scot! Don't do it! That could cause an explosion of 1.21 giggawats! The explosion could send you both hurtling through time!


1955


----------

